

In overturning conviction, Supreme Court says fish are not always tangible - anigbrowl
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/26/us/justices-overturn-a-fishermans-conviction-for-tossing-undersize-catch.html?_r=0

======
anigbrowl
I'm strongly in agreement with Justice Kagan on this one.

